# Apart Holidays - Swiss Holiday Park - Morschach, Switzerland



## gravitar (May 27, 2009)

I have an exchange here in early March '10. Does anyone have any information on this location? I am primarily using this as a base to take day trips from and am not expecting a lot from the immediate area or the resort itself.



Thanks


----------



## gravitar (Feb 4, 2010)

*Bump*

Anyone know what this is? Class? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone seen this before?


----------



## sml2181 (Feb 4, 2010)

I know it is a well known resort in Switzerland. I have never been there though as we travel to Switzerland for skiing mainly, and although I am sure (really - I just love Lake Lucerne) that the location must be great - the resort location is simply not convenient enough for skiing (imo). 

So other than telling you that the area should be wonderful, I can't really help with the resort. I do know that there should be plenty to see and do in the area. 
Luzern should take 35-45 minutes by car, Zurich an hour maybe, you could visit Stoos - a typical Swiss not all too touristy ski village...I am not sure what is of interest to you. 

I assume you visited MySwitzerland.com

and Morschach

and the Swiss Holiday Park 

and the resort flyer 

The MySwitzerland website has helped me a lot in previous years - as well as their staff.

Probably not the information you were looking for - sorry. I do think you should have a great time there in March.


----------



## rfb813 (Feb 13, 2010)

See my review on the Swiss Holiday Park.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2010)

The OP is a guest and cannot access the TUG Reviews.


----------



## gravitar (Feb 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The OP is a guest and cannot access the TUG Reviews.



Thanks. Start working again this Monday! Been looking since March 9, 2009.... Tough year... Will join when I can.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2010)

gravitar - I am seriously not criticizing you, just explaining access - my apologies if I came across that way!

Congratulations on the new job!!!!!


----------



## gravitar (Feb 25, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> gravitar - I am seriously not criticizing you, just explaining access - my apologies if I came across that way!
> 
> Congratulations on the new job!!!!!



I didn't take it that way at all.


----------



## juddfamily (Mar 19, 2010)

*Apart Holidays at Swiss Holiday Park in Morschach, Switzerland*

We just booked a week through Interval International at Apart Holidays at Swiss Holiday Park.  We are traveling as a family and there will be eight of us and it looked like the greatest of deals:whoopie: But you can pop my bubble. Let me know what your experience has been.  I am new to TUG so if there is a previous post, tell me how to get to it.


----------

